# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  Αγορά καταγραφικού

## mastersaluki

Παιδιά καλησπέρα, σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω το παρακάτω καταγραφικό;; αξίζει;; θελω τις γνώμες σας

https://www.skroutz.gr/s/9226386/Hik...04HGHI-F1.html

----------


## antonisc

καλο ειναι αλλα με αναλυση 720P εγω θα σου πρότεινα αναλυση το λιγοτερο 1080p

----------


## mastersaluki

Ευχαριστώ. Μπορείς να προτείνεις κάποιο μοντέλο;;

----------


## mastersaluki

Παιδιά καμία ιδέα;;;

----------


## gRooV

καλημέρα,
εφόσον θες 4ch κοίτα το Hikvision DS-7104HQHI-K1 είναι ότι καλύτερο μπορείς να πάρεις σε 1080p σε low budget.
https://www.skroutz.gr/s/12879876/Hi...04HQHI-K1.html

----------


## mastersaluki

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!! Αυτο που είχα εγώ στην αρχή του post δεν είναι στα 1080;; έτσι λέει μεσα

----------


## gRooV

όχι ειναι 720p

----------


## kioan

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!! Αυτο που είχα εγώ στην αρχή του post δεν είναι στα 1080;; έτσι λέει μεσα



Η σελίδα του κατασκευαστή αναφέρει "*1080p lite*" ο οποίο δεν είναι 1080p.

Περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες για το τι σημαίνει αυτό: 1080P Lite (1080L or 1080N or 960P) is not 1080P - It's About 18% the Quality of 1080P.

----------


## mastersaluki

Ευχαριστώ πολύ gRooV  αλλά και αυτό που μου πρότεινες μέσα στην σελίδα του καταστήματος (guarranty ) γραφεί και αυτό ότι είναι 1080p

https://www.guaranty.gr/product/1018...rbo.html?ref=6

----------


## makocer

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ gRooV  αλλά και αυτό που μου πρότεινες μέσα στην σελίδα του καταστήματος (guarranty ) γραφεί *και αυτό ότι είναι 1080p*
> 
> https://www.guaranty.gr/product/1018...rbo.html?ref=6



ακριβως! ειναι 1080p (pure) και οχι 1080p* lite* -ειναι η γνωστη απατη μαρκετινγκ για να μπερδευετε ο κοσμος (οπως στις τηλεορασης FULLHD(FHD) - HD - HD READY -1080i κλπ)

----------


## mastersaluki

Στο site του guarantee 1080 lite δεν γράφει στην καταγραφή video???

----------


## paulk

Θέλω να αγοράσω ένα καταγραφικό για το σπίτι στο χωριό μου.

Σκέφτηκα να πάρω hikvision με 4 κανάλια.https://www.emimikos.gr/Hikvision/DS-7104HQHI-K1/
3 Κάμερες hikvision https://www.ergo-tel.gr/product_info...ducts_id=39508
Τροφοδοτικό για τις κάμερες https://www.ergo-tel.gr/product_info...ducts_id=52611
Σκληρό δίσκο 500GB. https://www.skroutz.gr/s/7601760/Wes...ple-500GB.html
Ένα ups για το καταγραφικό https://www.skroutz.gr/s/2401452/Pow...VA-PT-850.html

Tι λέτε αξίζει το πακέτο ή είναι οτι να ναι/
Επίσης οι κάμερες είναι συμβατές με το καταγραφικό?

----------


## sport_billys

> Θέλω να αγοράσω ένα καταγραφικό για το σπίτι στο χωριό μου.
> 
> Σκέφτηκα να πάρω hikvision με 4 κανάλια.https://www.emimikos.gr/Hikvision/DS-7104HQHI-K1/
> 3 Κάμερες hikvision https://www.ergo-tel.gr/product_info...ducts_id=39508
> Τροφοδοτικό για τις κάμερες https://www.ergo-tel.gr/product_info...ducts_id=52611
> Σκληρό δίσκο 500GB. https://www.skroutz.gr/s/7601760/Wes...ple-500GB.html
> Ένα ups για το καταγραφικό https://www.skroutz.gr/s/2401452/Pow...VA-PT-850.html
> 
> Tι λέτε αξίζει το πακέτο ή είναι οτι να ναι/
> Επίσης οι κάμερες είναι συμβατές με το καταγραφικό?



Όλα καλα αλλά πάρε ποιο μεγάλο σκληρό

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G960F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## mikemtb

Με το σκληρό που διάλεξες θα έχεις 3 μέρες περίπου καταγραφή σε καλή ποιότητα και fps.....

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## paulk

Για σκληρό δίσκο προς το παρών θα βάλω τον 500αρι που έχω στην άκρη και μετά βλέπουμε.

Σήμερα το έψαξα πιο πολύ τι διαφορά έχει αυτό https://www.hikvision.com/en/Product...08/7116HQHI-K1
με αυτό https://www.hikvision.com/en/Product...08/7016HQHI-K1 

Επίσης στο καταστημα μου έχω τις ίδιες κάμερες με αυτές που θα βάλω στο σπίτι και αυτό το καταγραφικό http://www.my-store.gr/default.aspx?...DS-7208HGHI-SH

Επειδή άρχισε να μου κάνει κάτι κόλπα τι προτείνετε να βάλω? Αυτο που έχω τώρα έχει απο πίσω έξοδο αλαρμ οπότε θέλω και το καινούριο να έχει.

Και αν αργότερα θέλω να βάλω λίγο καλύτερη κάμερα τι προτείνετε?

----------


## paulk

Καμιά πρόταση κάποιος?

----------

